# wat are good targets for slingshots?



## slingshot awesome

wat are some targets for slingshot that will absorb the energy from the ammo and not deflect off?

thnks- slingshot awesome


----------



## Brooklyn00003

I shoot plastic bottle caps they are good if you have a normal size catchbox


----------



## Tex-Shooter

If you mean a backstop, two tee-shirts (hung together) work better and last longer than any thing else that I have found. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## PandaMan

I think you mean a target, not a backstop, right? If so, you'll pretty much get deflections off of anything, unless it is soft and easy to penetrate. If use use something hard, it will deflect. On the other hand, if you use something soft and hard to penetrate, it will also deflect. My advice would be to set up a backstop, and then you have the freedom to shoot anything.


----------



## John-Boy

These are my fav's-Coke cans, chalk sticks (they explode), eggs and potatoes!! My







worth!!


----------



## dragonmaster

John-Boy said:


> These are my fav's-Coke cans, chalk sticks (they explode), eggs and potatoes!! My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worth!!


Hey!!!!!!!!!!! I was going to eat that.


----------



## Hrawk

I'm a huge fan of paper targets.

Take a look at Targetz.com


----------



## Daomeng

tennis balls. they are tough and last a life time. just cut some slits in the tennis ball so theres no air in it and hang it up on a string


----------



## Hrawk

First time I used a tennis ball as a target, I very stupidly forgot to cut slits in it.

I never did find that marble, its somewhere about 3 streets down


----------



## Performance Catapults

If you can find some thick leather scrap, cut out this pattern. Fold in the middle and glue the circle portions together with some epoxy, leaving a loop. Run a string through the loop and hang it up. I shot at mine all summer and fall with no tears. Makes a nice flip target.


----------



## smitty

Hey, that is another good idea from you Jim! Dang man you are just so full of them !


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man

If you want something fun full pop cans


----------



## danny358

i use the plastic balls out of kids ball pools just thread them onto a string and shoot away.


----------



## bunnybuster

I like shooting balloons.
They are cheap and you need a solid hit to pop them.


----------



## lobodog2

I shoot at a hockey puck that I sliced in half, it's @ a 3" target, and I hung it in a catchbox that I converted an old el-cheapo two drawer filing cabinet into. I did have to restrain the hockey pucks tendency to flip over the top of the catchbox by using rubberbands off the bottom of it. Works real well, and gives off a nice thwapp noise when hit. Another target that I have been contemplating is the horde of squirrels that are invading my bird feeders...


----------



## Deimos

Rubber from an old conveyor belt, cut into circles.


----------



## sKramer

I like to put a towel in a shoe box then draw whatever on the front of it and shoot away. Good ammo catcher also.

Scott


----------



## Ram

I shoot a paper target up against a hanging half-full hot water bottle. The water bottle absorbs the energy almost silently as long as you get all the air out. Paper's good so i can see how much i missed the spot by.


----------



## BCLuxor

I like to shoot plastic army men. They are cheap and quite difficult to hit. When you do hit them little plastic legs and arms fly everywhere. If I have no army men avalible I ask my local veggie man if he got any bad apples... They shoot nice bits of apple exploding etc, plus I like the fact my targets dont make lots of noise when hit.


----------



## colt

good ol steel or aluminum cans, paper plates, i like hockey pucks too. i'll also ride my bike down the bayou to a neat little spot that i like to shoot at. i'm pretty far off from other people there so i shoot at a small (4") cast iron frying pan that i found there. i hung it from a tree and it makes a nice ding


----------



## e~shot

If you mean a backstop check this post http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5388-cloth-rack-backstop/

if you mean target then sometimes toys, I m trading toys from my kids, I mean taking their old toys for target and giving them new ones


----------



## NaturalFork

A can (either soda can or soup can) has always been my favorite.


----------



## kyrokon

I took a coal truck tarp cut it 4x4 hung it on fence for a backstop works for 2 months on sign of wear. Target is a plastic ball like at McDonalds playland. Catch box is a plastic tote setting on the ground.


----------



## AJT

Is shoot all sorts of targets with my slingshots, however I have found empty rifle shells (made of brass) to be great targets. You hang them from a tree by a piece of string, and when you hit the brass shells, it makes a loud "ding". Richochets do happen at times, so it is a better long range target, than a backyard type.

Empty shotgun shells shatter when you hit them, and richochets do not occur due to them being made of stiff plastic.

Though for those who do not have acess to empty shells, I prefer tin cans, I love the plinking noise they make when you hit them.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Brooklyn00003

Bottle caps the way to go !


----------



## Cattywampus

I have a metal fabrication shop nearby where they have a punch machine.
They have a scrap box full of various size steel & aluminum circles and they are free!

I use 3" for 40'...2" for 30' and 1" for 20'

There are a bunch of thicknesses that each have their own note.
If I could shoot faster, I could play a nice tune









These are available at Walmart for sticking on the metal.
http://jrdsportinggo...oducts_id=19655


----------



## 502zk

I shoot a rubberized fabric - made ball, safe and durable.


----------



## Peresh

Today for first time I tried this. Bought from ebay. Just placed in front of a catch box. Really nice to hear the bang and see the spin. Try it !!


----------



## Ferret1959

peresh said:


> Today for first time I tried this. Bought from ebay. Just placed in front of a catch box. Really nice to hear the bang and see the spin. Try it !!


That has to be the best target to use.
No resetting, various difficulties, active and exciting to shoot.
A soft back ground and funnelled ammo trap and away you go.


----------



## Melchior

I like to shoot at empty shotshells, either lined up on the ground or suspended in front of a backstop.
If you need a target that doesn't produce ricochets, fill an empty sock with plasticine and hang it from
a piece of string.


----------



## Tobse

wood board or carpet - 3cm Styrofoam Plate - Papertarget 
the ball goes through the target and the Styrofoam and does not return.


----------



## BullsEyeBen

Had a few(too many) beers the other night..and realised that me bar fridge aint what it used to be. Got another fridge any way- could be fun


----------



## aztim

soda cans till they tear then the bottom and top of soda cans as smaller targets


----------



## Performance Catapults

I'm still shooting the same leather flipper I posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

peresh said:


> Today for first time I tried this. Bought from ebay. Just placed in front of a catch box. Really nice to hear the bang and see the spin. Try it !!


I use one of these too....other than cans.







I purchased mine from Walmart for $14. I love it!!!


----------



## John McKean

I like to tell everyone that I've FED my family all winter with my slingshot ! You see, I shoot at pizza boxes as targets -my two grown sons are more than willing to order new targets several times per week!! All pizza boxes contain pics& numbers that supply differant size targets, are easy to jam in a catch box made of an old plastic recycling box, and give a nice splat as ball bearings speed through both sides!


----------



## Flatband

The way I've been shooting of late, I keep an eye out for the sides of "Old Barns". If they are very old and you're using a strong band set,you can take out a board or two-which of course I turn into another slingshot-if I can hit the side! Flatband


----------



## rja454

i found that cds seem to be pretty good targets and if you put a pillow behind it's perfect for shooting indoors


----------



## WILD BILL

When outside, I use these target for practice. If you have watched any of my videos, you'll see things around the yard that are also shot at on a regular bases. I don't retrieve many that ammo.

The old comforter hung over the wheelbarrow, is the backstop and catch box. I have very few that do not remain on the comforter. Then I use my magnet stick to pick em up.

After reading some of the reply, I need to get some smaller targets to shoot at.

Bill


----------



## Iryman

If you like printing your own heres a website I found http://www.mindflow.com.au/targets/free-targets.php I know its easy to design and make your own, but if you want easy and ready to print paper targets, that website is quite good. Other wise I hang up a empty can or plastic bottle.


----------



## treefork

"Imagination"


----------



## WILD BILL

treefork said:


> "Imagination"


What would the WORLD be like without IT??


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Nobody touched on this, but I prefer to shoot at targets that can't shoot back. The backstop to my catchbox is the concrete wall of the utility room at the back of the house. If I miss the catchbox, which is entirely possible when trying for maximum velocity, steel ammo can come whizzing back at a pretty good clip, and once I caught a RTS .25 cal ball square in the middle of the left lens of my shooting glasses. So the only time I shoot steel is when I'm running tests, and then only with good glasses. The rest of the time it's lead, which will not bounce back more than a few feet.


----------



## NaturalFork

I was at the store picking up beer tonight and I saw these and bought them simply because .... I wanted to shoot the aluminum bottle. Bottles formed from aluminum. They are really thick and I imagine they will last a while as a target.


----------



## JLS:Survival

Peresh said:


> Today for first time I tried this. Bought from ebay. Just placed in front of a catch box. Really nice to hear the bang and see the spin. Try it !!


Just got one of these also I am very pleased with it works well and like the sound


----------



## Incomudro

I've been shooting my slingshot in the stockroom at work, and I've found that a square 3 x 3" Post It pad makes a great target.
Simply stick one on a carboard box with a towel draped over the inside, and shoot away 'till the Post It is shredded and you need to afix a new one.
Since I'm not_ that _good - it's hit and miss with me, that target isn't shredded in my first 12 shots.


----------

